# Incubator question



## Oguillen69 (8 mo ago)

Can anyone recomend an incubator thats for the begginer.
Ive been letting my hens naturaly hatch eggs. But i wanted to attempt incubation.
For quails and hens.

I want fully automatic by which i mean egg turning and not having to add water a twice a day.
Any recomentadtion will be helpful.

I was thinking nuture right 360
Or brinsea mini but wasnt sure which brinsea because they have multiple models .

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a Brinsea Roll X but that's been years ago. I can say other than it not having auto turning it was an amazing unit. 

The one thing I did that improved on it was add a Flukers reptile thermo/hydro unit for absolute accuracy. I did not like the thermo that came with the Roll X, it was way off.


----------



## tinkeradrew (8 mo ago)

I am not much experienced with hatching eggs. But with these Brinsea Products Mini II great incubator hatched lots of eggs with the kids.
Brinsea is one of the premium quality egg incubator featuring 7-egg capacity, optional periodic cooling, countdown to hatch and auto-stop function.


----------



## gerryamare (4 mo ago)

Hi, my homemade incubator is 80 cm × 1 m. How bulbs should I use? The temperature is 33.6°C with 200watt bulb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let me see if I can get @JediPat's attention. He's the guru when it comes to incubators.

@Poultry Judge has built his own at some point too.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi! Lets see here. Generally what I suggest for a first time is something like the IncuView or the NurtureRight360, although neither have automated humidity control built in they are easier to manage and check all the other boxes for multi use and ease of use. With Brinsea you are paying for a name and I just cannot suggest those in good faith when there is better for a lower cost. If you absolutely need automated humidity look into the HumidiKit as well its a device that will auto control the humidity on most models except the NR260 and Brinsea units.


----------

